# Is it time for November pics yet?



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*It is time for November pics!*

.....


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice, especially the one that shows the little baby getting started early! 

Reno, Phoenix or Tucson?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*November*

November


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Spliting time between the Trail-a-Bike and the trailer we were able to ride 8 miles to lunch. 




























Gotta stop at the park on the way home!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Went home and we put up the Xmas tree while I was there to help.


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

*Couple of pics from my Thanksgiving break at my parents in Northern VA*

W&OD out towards Purcellville:









Mandatory wheel shot near Marshall:









Saw this and slammed the brakes to take a pic:


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Its been mtb season for me for the most part.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is my favorite of my Nov ride pics.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Some random ones:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Some from Chicago.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Some random ones:


The 3 characters in pic #1 look like they would do well to either invest in some cold-weather cycling gear or get a VR trainer.

At least they wouldn't be as bored.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

lx93 said:


> The 3 characters in pic #1 look like they would do well to either invest in some cold-weather cycling gear or get a VR trainer.
> 
> At least they wouldn't be as bored.


That's the picture we're going to use as promotion for our band. Not that we have a band. But we could.

We were _trying _to be bored.

And I can't think of anything more boring than riding on a trainer. I ride for fun more than anything.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

GirchyGirchy said:


> We were _trying _to be bored.
> 
> And I can't think of anything more boring than riding on a trainer.


That was the humorous point I was trying to make- you 3 look so bored that even a double century on a trainer would sound interesting.

No insult intended, just trying to inject a bit of humor to tide us all over til the temps climb up again.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

5 from my Photo-A-Day project.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Ape0r, 
They actually have some pretty good wine there. The corks all say Drink Naked on them. Lots of good winerys in that area. Glad you enjoyed your ride.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

lx93 said:


> That was the humorous point I was trying to make- you 3 look so bored that even a double century on a trainer would sound interesting.
> 
> No insult intended, just trying to inject a bit of humor to tide us all over til the temps climb up again.


Oh, s'cool! I get you now.

It'll be a while for those temps....I'd rather have a bit more sunlight in the evening, myself.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey wooglin, all I'm gettin' is red X's.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey wooglin, all I'm gettin' is red X's.


Yeah, I know. Pisses me off. Time for a new host site.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Those Chicago pics are sweet. I am a recent aficionado of your town- can't believe it took me til my late 20's to visit there.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are mine...
View attachment 110017

View attachment 110018


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*One from November*

Thanksgiving Day ride. I'm still trying to work up the courage and skill to draw out that camera while the bike is in motion.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jomak14/2076457845/" title="Thanksgiving Day Ride by jomak14, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2241/2076457845_699d850b52.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Thanksgiving Day Ride" /></a>

Some Fall Foliage

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jomak14/2072926412/" title="Yellows in the Shadows (2) by jomak14, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2405/2072926412_d4ee28b48f.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Yellows in the Shadows (2)" /></a>

A November Moon

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jomak14/2070341026/" title="Moon on 11/25/2007 by jomak14, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/2070341026_422a6a682f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Moon on 11/25/2007" /></a>


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

These night images of Chicago are awesome! My favorites would be the ferris wheel and the one of cabs on the downtown street!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

joey2mak said:


> Thanksgiving Day ride. I'm still trying to work up the courage and skill to draw out that camera while the bike is in motion.....


Don't confuse courage and skill with dumb luck and stupidity.


----------



## grnson (Apr 27, 2007)

*November photos...*

Heres a few shots from the day before turkey day!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Some random ones:


I like your B/W shots. What sort of camera are you using? 

My 11 y.o. and I had exactly one free day in November, and the weather happened to be nice so we went over to Camp Adair and did some riding around. We didn't encounter any wild turkeys, but there was a live one!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Even though we didn't have much color around here, I still love the falling leaves/temp.


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*Courage and skill vs dumb luck and stupidity*



MB1 said:


> Don't confuse courage and skill with dumb luck and stupidity.


So, MB1, do tell how do you access your camera unhindered while the bike is in motion? I'd really like to try those type of shots some time.

And I think it's a combination of all four attributes. ;-}


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

undies said:


> I like your B/W shots. What sort of camera are you using?


Grassyass! That was my Nikon FM2n with a 24mm f/2.8, shooting T-Max 400. Scanned 'em in at 2400 dpi.

I think something was off with the developing, maybe? Seems awfully grainy for ISO400.

I also took some photos with a Brownie Six 16 around the same time, but my scanner doesn't have a big enough transparency adapter. I really want to look at those.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I think something was off with the developing, maybe? Seems awfully grainy for ISO400.


Eh, could be the scanner, or the developing. I have sort of a crappy scanner and all of my scans turn out fairly grainy. The important thing is your great composition!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, here we go. Commute shot, tourist shot, cemetery shot, trail ride shot.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Comet Holmes and some local color


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Not Green*

Not Green. Orange.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hjalti said:


> Not Green. Orange.


Is that your replacement Rivendell?

I sure do like the color.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Yep*



MB1 said:


> Is that your replacement Rivendell?
> 
> I sure do like the color.


Yep. It is the replacement for the broken frame. I was all prepared to hate the new color, but I find I'm liking it more and more. I got the replacement in early October, but didn't get it built until November. So far so good.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hjalti said:


> Yep. It is the replacement for the broken frame. I was all prepared to hate the new color, but I find I'm liking it more and more. I got the replacement in early October, but didn't get it built until November. So far so good.


That is worthy of a post all by itself.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Is that Wilder's Lightning Brigade tower at Chickamauga? I rode the battlefield a few years back while on a business trip to Atlanta. If so you are wandering over state lines 

Scot


----------

